# 30's & 40's Era Halloween, Vol 1 Various Artists



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*DOWNLOAD LINK HERE (WITH IMAGES):

https://app.box.com/s/964lo2s53kvqutgl2d4fw4cc3io9dlda

Jeepers Creepers (Al Donohue & Paula Kelly)
Haunted House (Ray Noble & His All Stars)
Satan Takes A Holiday (John Cali)
T'aint No Sin (to take your skin off) (Fred Hall)
Ghost Dance (Truett & George)
Graveyard Boogie (Buster Doss & Arkansas Playboys)
Haunted Blues (Memphis Minnie)
I'm a Ghost (Scrappy Cartoon)
Little Demon (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
Nightmare (Jack Turner)
Halloween Radio Spot (Bing Crosby)
Swingin' at the Séance (The Deep River Boys)
The Bat (Alvino Rey)
Dead Man Blues (Jelly Roll Morton)
Undertaker Blues (Buddy Moss)
White Shivers (The New Orleans Owls)
The Skeleton Rag (The American Quartet)
Mr. Ghost is Going to Town (The Five Jones Boys)
Skeleton in the Closet (Artie Shaw)
The Teddy Bears Panic (Henry Hall)*


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice! I've never even heard of this one. I love the Nimbus Haunted House album - this looks right my alley!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh lovely! thanks so much!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found these on Amazon the other day. I love those old Hloween songs. There's some great rare ones on here and Volume 2.


----------



## Kristina Hudkins (Jul 8, 2016)

Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Between this and Volume 2, a little spot in my heart that was, until the demise of Live365, filled by Bindlegrim's Halloween channel with tunes like these of that era. My heart is a bit happier now - thank you!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree with kmeyer ... the oldies like these really put me in a Halloween mood. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're all welcome.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

OH WOW! Thank You Halloweiner! Been wanting this two cd set for a while.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

_30's & 40's Era Halloween, Vol 1 & 2_ are available for free on the Freegal Music thread I posted. The only drawback is that you can only download 5 tracks per week.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad to help!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

I love this old school music. Thanks so much for the share.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

They're available for free here, and there's no download limits.


----------



## Kdub89 (3 mo ago)

I know I'm VERY late to this party, but can someone either re-post the link or message me? I was able to get Vol 2 but not Vol 1 and I'm in the Spooky Song Season!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Kdub89 said:


> I know I'm VERY late to this party, but can someone either re-post the link or message me? I was able to get Vol 2 but not Vol 1 and I'm in the Spooky Song Season!


The Freegal Music site has it but I am not sure how it works. I think there are download limits and I'm not familiar with the site itself to vouch for it myself. I think it's related to a general library system?






Freegal Music







www.freegalmusic.com





Something else you could try is checking into your town/county library system and see if they have a copy available, and check it out that way to get a download. I know my system can do interlibrary loans across the entire country.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sure. Here's Volume 1, and here's Volume 2.


----------

